# full torso cake



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

ONe of my favorite contributions to my mother's annual Addams Family Reunion is a specialty birthday cake.i got this idea from a haunt magazine and had to try it! so here is my body cake.

































there is actually a rib cage and spine under the cake made of white chocolate, but they were very brittle and didn't work like i wanted, but it still looked cool. i made them by squeezing a back of the melted chocolate frosting style onto a big sheet of wax paper, then gluing it together with more chocolate.








all the organs (heart, lungs, kidneys, stomach, gall bladder) are all different cakes with a different gut like fruit filling. they were each wrapped in fondant(my fist time) and hand painted with mixed food coloring. it was pretty much life sized, although some organs were bigger than they probably would be. i got the number of ribs and vertebra right, because i'm a freak like that.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

I put out cream cheese icing made very gory red to put on it, and the intestines were little debbies swiss rolls (i just cut out the middle man)


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

more pics 
dead food pictures by Silent_Requiem666 - Photobucket


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Disgusting.....


And awesome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very disgustingly cool... great job

nice use of that wig head
your meathead is way cool
what's the white stuff in between


next time try making meringue bones for your rib section, maybe those will work out better.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oh ..what are the ho ho's supposed to be dare I ask?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Lilly said:


> very disgustingly cool... great job
> 
> nice use of that wig head
> your meathead is way cool
> ...


its home made ranch dressing
yeah, i'll probably try that, or maybe marzapan


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

lily, that would be intestines. the poopdegrace! *evil grin*


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

EWWWWWWWWW!! That's awesome!! Great job!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I wanted to try one of those cakes when i first saw it awhile ago - yeah you thats alot of work!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

great job! Love the meat head!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

You could always make it with red velvet cake, as well.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is too darn funny and gross...great work...thanks


----------

